# Ever tried using concentrates in foods/drink



## gertvanjoe (1/8/16)

Well yesterday I tried a few drops FW Nutella in my coffee and must say it did wonders. The unfortunate part is that I tried it while it has already been mixed as a Nutella tester at 6mg. Had a few stomach cramps after, can't be sure if it might have been the nicotine. 

So, whom of you use concentrates in food/drink ( I think I can safely say these concentrates had originally been designed for food )


----------



## Jan (1/8/16)

Ive been wondering the same thing?


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/8/16)

haha - i do not go out and add them to my day to day life things, but its not surprising that they are good...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (1/8/16)

I queried this with Melinda at SkyBlueVaping not long ago and she assured me that they are safe to use as ingredients in food and drinks. 
She used watermelon concentrate with sprite to create a watermelon fizz, similar to Mc D's. I assume you can come up with a whole lot of mixes with the concentrates that are available.


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/16)

Well they are safe to inhale, therefore they should be safe to eat right ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/16)

The majority of these flavours are first and foremost food flavourings. 
They are manufactured to be used in food and beverages, vaping is a secondary purpose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Roodt (1/8/16)

Well well well... guess who is having creamy Jack D on the rocks tonight....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/8/16)

I've used strawberrry in milk. Worked for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/8/16)

zadiac said:


> I've used strawberrry in milk. Worked for me.



36MG Nesquik is honestly my favorite!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Richio (1/8/16)

Add almost any fruit flavour to sprite and it works wonders. I have used these flavours for different purposes such as baking, hot drinks and juices. Try stick to FA or CAP, they give the best results.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (1/8/16)

I see a sub forum coming for sharing different kinds of recipes other than e liquid recipes

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## AlexL (1/8/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Well yesterday I tried a few drops FW Nutella in my coffee and must say it did wonders. The unfortunate part is that I tried it while it has already been mixed as a Nutella tester at 6mg. Had a few stomach cramps after, can't be sure if it might have been the nicotine.
> 
> So, whom of you use concentrates in food/drink ( I think I can safely say these concentrates had originally been designed for food )


... i definitely rekon the nic was responsible for the stomach cramps... i would be VERY careful about ingesting nicotene.... nicotine is actually a poison.. depending on the amount taken especially orally it could be fatal... get enough in your eye you could suffer damage to your eyes or vision loss... google nicotene poisoning..... this is the reason most commercially available juices containing nicotene are... and should be in botttles with child proof lids... its the reason for the warnings to keep juice away from children and pets and the reason that e juice contaning nicotene and possesion of liquid nicotene is illegal in some states of Australia as its classified as a poison....


----------



## ET (1/8/16)

AlexL said:


> ... i definitely rekon the nic was responsible for the stomach cramps... i would be VERY careful about ingesting nicotene.... nicotine is actually a poison.. depending on the amount taken especially orally it could be fatal... get enough in your eye you could suffer damage to your eyes or vision loss... google nicotene poisoning..... this is the reason most commercially available juices containing nicotene are... and should be in botttles with child proof lids... its the reason for the warnings to keep juice away from children and pets and the reason that e juice contaning nicotene and possesion of liquid nicotene is illegal in some states of Australia as its classified as a poison....



A few drops of 6mg nicotine juice isn't going to do anything to an adult. That said, ejuice flavourings added to drinks, especially coffee in very small (drop or three) amounts make for some very fun experimenting.


----------



## AlexL (1/8/16)

ET said:


> A few drops of 6mg nicotine juice isn't going to do anything to an adult. That said, ejuice flavourings added to drinks, especially coffee in very small (drop or three) amounts make for some very fun experimenting.


..... that said.... besides the stomach cramps....?? was jus putting it out there mate.. that ingesting nicotine is not safe... jus a few drops of 6mg already gave him stomach cramps... imagine a few drops more of a 36mg nic content..or higher ......... yeah sure mixing flavor concentrates is a fun thing to experiment with... was jus saying that its not wise with nic added thats all....


----------



## gertvanjoe (3/8/16)

AlexL said:


> ..... that said.... besides the stomach cramps....?? was jus putting it out there mate.. that ingesting nicotine is not safe... jus a few drops of 6mg already gave him stomach cramps... imagine a few drops more of a 36mg nic content..or higher ......... yeah sure mixing flavor concentrates is a fun thing to experiment with... was jus saying that its not wise with nic added thats all....



Cool  Maybe my stomach cramps was a Throat hit at the wrong location

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AlexL (3/8/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Cool  Maybe my stomach cramps was a Throat hit at the wrong location


... a much deeper throat hit...


----------



## stevie g (4/8/16)

Look guys you need to take caution here these flavourants can do irreversible damage if taken in quantities too high.

Reference point for you. The company I work for uses the drinks type flavors @0.007% up to 0.03%.
Candies and gums are made @3% and bakeries @0.03%.

Don't go drinking too much of these flavors as they will harm your health, rather keep it low as hell.

Side note is our flavors are about 2 x as strong as FA so adjust where necessary. 

Remember these aren't really flavors after all they are perfumes and scent volatiles that your nose interprets into a flavor. 

Now I'm not saying don't use it in food as obviously it is made for food but just don't use it in high doses. 1 drop per glass of milk or whatever and work up slowly.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Effjh (4/8/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Cool  Maybe my stomach cramps was a Throat hit at the wrong location



Hopefully tomorrow it doesn't turn into a hol hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/8/16)

DIY/Chef thread coming up


----------

